# rxvt-unicode no longer has transparency/pixmaps under 8.2-REL



## fonz (Jul 4, 2011)

I just installed x11/rxvt-unicode from ports on a machine running FreeBSD/amd64 8.2-RELEASE. But for some reason now the transparency (-tr) and background pixmap (-pixmap) options of urxvt no longer work.

Does anyone know what could be wrong?

Fonz


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm?

Not sure about -pixmap, but -tr works just fine.


----------



## fonz (Jul 4, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> -tr works just fine.


Well, here it doesn't. I think I'll start by updating all installed ports. If it still doesn't work after that, I'll "re-complain" here.

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2011)

This has nothing to do with FreeBSD itself. It is probably an Xorg/Window manager setting somewhere. Make sure you have a window manager that's capable of compositing.


----------



## fonz (Jul 5, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure you have a window manager that's capable of compositing.


Huh? Since when has that been a requirement? I've been using stacking window managers (x11-wm/blackbox, x11-wm/fvwm2) for years and (u)rxvt transparency has always worked just fine.

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2011)

That's not 'true' transparency. You only see the root background as a background in urxvt. If you want true transparency you'll need a compositing window manager.


----------



## fonz (Jul 5, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That's not 'true' transparency. You only see the root background as a background in urxvt.


Point taken. However, that still leaves the question where the "simulated" transparency went all of a sudden (pixmaps do work now, though). Could it be an i386 vs. amd64 issue?

Fonz


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 5, 2011)

What did you use to set background?
I use graphics/hsetroot.


----------



## fonz (Jul 5, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What did you use to set background?
> I use graphics/hsetroot


What do you know: that fixed it :beer
I was still using plain old graphics/xv but apparently that no longer works; something must have changed quite recently.

Thanks,

Fonz


----------

